# Installationsumgebung für Mac



## Guybrush Threepwood (25. Sep 2011)

Hi,
ich entwickle bislang Software für Desktops plattformübergreifen (Webstart), bzw. wenn es sich nativ anfühlen soll für Windows mit Launch4j als Wrapper und NSIS zum Erstellen der Entwicklungsumgebung. Ich denke, mittelfristig werde ich (leider) nicht um den Mac herumkommen und bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Umgebung zum Erstellen der Installer. Bislang habe ich v. a. Multi-Platform Java Installer Builder - install4j ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand bereits damit Erfahrungen gesammelt? Ein Plus dabei ist auch, dass man die Programme als Services starten kann. Nachteil ist sicher der Preis (Single Developer Multi-Plattform für 1699 Euro + die darüber hinaus gelegentlich notwendigen Upgrades).
Kennt jemand weitere Installationsumgebungen, die man verwenden könnte? Wichtig ist, dass die Programme keine JRE auf dem Desktop voraussetzen. IzPack | Home und ähnliches fällt dadurch leider flach.

Viele Grüße,
   Guybrush


----------



## Wildcard (26. Sep 2011)

Würde mich nicht gerade als Mac Experten bezeichnen, aber diese Art von Custom Installer gibt es doch fast nur bei Windows? Die anderen Systeme verwenden doch eigentlich alle Paketverwaltungen.
Ich weiß nicht ob das der gängigste Weg ist Applikationen auf Mac zu installieren, aber das pkg Format hört sich doch nach dem richtigen an.
Vielleicht ist auch dieser Artikel interessant:
Bringing your Java Application to Mac OS X


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (27. Sep 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp! Damit komme ich weiter. "Jar Bundler" scheint das richtige Stichwort zu sein.

P.S.: Und hier noch ein Link für andere, die nach diesem Thema suchen:
Loading


----------

